# computer suddently lags HARD



## xsphera

Im not sure why but it just decided this morning 2 be slow, even my itunes was choopy
i ran malware scan and that turnout with no infections

i have a combo fix and hijack this log
 COMBO FIX
ComboFix 09-03-29.04 - JQ 2009-03-31 13:00:03.6 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional  5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3071.2378 [GMT 10:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\JQ\My Documents\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
 * Created a new restore point

WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2009-02-28 to 2009-03-31  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-03-29 15:17 . 2009-03-29 15:17	<DIR>	d--------	c:\documents and settings\JQ\Application Data\Locktime
2009-03-29 15:17 . 2009-03-29 15:17	<DIR>	d--------	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Locktime
2009-03-28 21:03 . 2009-03-28 21:03	<DIR>	d--------	c:\documents and settings\JQ\Application Data\MathWorks
2009-03-28 21:00 . 2004-07-29 22:35	1,077,344	--a------	c:\windows\system32\mscomctl.ocx
2009-03-28 21:00 . 2009-03-28 21:00	645,120	--a------	c:\windows\system32\config.gms
2009-03-28 21:00 . 2004-03-01 21:05	407,104	--a------	c:\windows\system32\MSHFLXGD.OCX
2009-03-28 21:00 . 2004-02-11 13:37	203,976	--a------	c:\windows\system32\RICHTX32.OCX
2009-03-28 21:00 . 2002-02-13 09:20	2,364	--a------	c:\windows\system32\mscomctl.dep
2009-03-24 11:45 . 2009-03-24 11:45	<DIR>	d--------	c:\documents and settings\JQ\Application Data\DiskAid
2009-03-24 11:00 . 2009-03-24 11:00	<DIR>	d--------	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\FLEXnet
2009-03-24 10:53 . 2009-03-24 10:53	<DIR>	d--------	c:\program files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared
2009-02-25 21:43 . 2009-02-25 21:43	<DIR>	d--------	c:\program files\Hamachi
2009-02-25 21:43 . 2009-02-25 21:43	25,280	--a------	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hamachi.sys
2009-02-25 21:41 . 2009-02-26 00:30	<DIR>	d--------	c:\documents and settings\JQ\Application Data\Hamachi
2009-02-10 12:50 . 2009-02-10 12:50	<DIR>	d--------	c:\documents and settings\JQ\Application Data\Radmin

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-03-31 02:58	---------	d---a-w	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2009-03-31 01:54	---------	d-----w	c:\documents and settings\JQ\Application Data\uTorrent
2009-03-31 00:51	22,528	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nhcDriver.sys
2009-03-29 16:32	---------	d-----w	c:\documents and settings\JQ\Application Data\mIRC
2009-03-24 00:58	---------	d-----w	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe
2009-03-08 00:56	---------	d-----w	c:\documents and settings\JQ\Application Data\LimeWire
2009-02-25 06:19	---------	d--h--w	c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-01-26 00:47	120,320	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\LAGARITH.DLL
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   snapshot@2009-01-11_16.00.39.18   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2009-03-28 11:00:09	73,728	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\MWArray\2.0.0.0__e1d84a0da19db86f\MWArray.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:41	53,248	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\AjaVideoProperties\8a84c4744e34b6918cdc7da972e08461\AjaVideoProperties.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:48	74,752	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ControlLibrary\591d1bc77dce0e2c5da89868d00cdb93\ControlLibrary.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:46	1,165,824	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CoreGraphics.XmlSer#\c13abcc3ca79068385a67277f9774bb1\CoreGraphics.XmlSerializers.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:44	1,523,712	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CoreGraphics\e4360641cb4784e758bcb29c628a0735\CoreGraphics.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:41	120,320	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CorePrimitives\42638bf168d4cba4b302b438285a076c\CorePrimitives.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:48	809,984	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CoreUI.XmlSerialize#\6b0ce91b1cc2fbd6100d967959a42c7a\CoreUI.XmlSerializers.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:46	324,608	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CoreUI\482402185e1fad730cfca4ef3e59bd4a\CoreUI.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:50	44,544	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Interop\d53d051c57c688a5e9c61e027addd086\Interop.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:40	643,584	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Sony.Capture\1b5144364ed26275c1e0afba51fc3428\Sony.Capture.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:39	278,016	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Sony.MediaSoftware.#\fb1398494fe61a2fe910a7480c7e1155\Sony.MediaSoftware.ExternalVideoDevice.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:40	222,208	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Sony.Vegas.NetRender\fbe35570e844f12423434f6534f49560\Sony.Vegas.NetRender.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:38	868,864	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Sony.Vegas\7899c329bf3a25c31273a74f7bc85767\Sony.Vegas.ni.dll
+ 2009-01-26 00:20:49	1,363,456	----a-w	c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WidgetLibrary\655575a6e1ab3455160bda48dbb14c70\WidgetLibrary.ni.dll
- 2005-10-20 09:02:28	163,328	----a-w	c:\windows\ERDNT\Hiv-backup\ERDNT.EXE
+ 2005-10-20 10:02:28	163,328	----a-w	c:\windows\ERDNT\Hiv-backup\ERDNT.EXE
- 2000-08-30 21:00:00	28,672	----a-w	c:\windows\NIRCMD.exe
+ 2000-08-30 22:00:00	29,696	----a-w	c:\windows\NIRCMD.exe
- 2000-08-30 21:00:00	161,792	----a-w	c:\windows\SWREG.exe
+ 2000-08-30 22:00:00	161,792	----a-w	c:\windows\SWREG.exe
+ 2006-09-28 09:52:18	655,360	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\CDDBControl.dll
+ 2006-09-28 09:52:18	98,304	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\CddbLangDE.dll
+ 2006-09-28 09:52:18	98,304	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\CddbLangES.dll
+ 2006-09-28 09:52:18	98,304	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\CddbLangFR.dll
+ 2006-09-28 09:52:18	102,400	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\CddbLangIT.dll
+ 2006-09-28 09:52:18	77,824	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\CddbLangJA.dll
+ 2006-09-28 09:52:18	98,304	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\CddbLangNL.dll
+ 2006-09-28 09:52:18	765,952	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\CDDBUI.dll
+ 2007-04-23 16:08:52	81,688	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nltdi.sys
- 2009-01-06 07:53:31	95,072	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
+ 2009-03-24 09:46:30	1,975,928	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
+ 2004-05-04 09:53:40	1,645,320	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\GDIPLUS.DLL
+ 2007-12-13 13:57:22	135,168	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\java.exe
+ 2007-12-13 13:57:24	135,168	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe
+ 2007-12-13 14:59:16	139,264	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\javaws.exe
+ 2006-09-28 09:53:16	499,712	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
+ 2006-09-28 09:53:16	344,064	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\msvcr70.dll
- 2009-01-06 01:26:35	67,818	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2009-03-28 23:23:07	68,508	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
- 2009-01-06 01:26:35	433,042	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
+ 2009-03-28 23:23:07	434,270	----a-w	c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-14 15360]
"Steam"="d:\program files\steam\steam.exe" [2008-10-08 1410296]
"MsnMsgr"="c:\program files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" [2007-10-18 5724184]
"d:\program files\NetMeter\NetMeter.exe"="d:\program files\NetMeter\NetMeter.exe" [2007-08-11 331264]
"Fraps"="d:\fraps\FRAPS.EXE" [2008-01-14 3182248]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"HControl"="c:\windows\ATK0100\HControl.exe" [2006-07-28 110592]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2008-04-26 13529088]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2008-04-26 86016]
"Wireless Console 2"="c:\program files\Wireless Console 2\wcourier.exe" [2007-07-05 1040384]
"IntelZeroConfig"="c:\program files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe" [2007-10-08 995328]
"IntelWireless"="c:\program files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" [2007-10-08 1101824]
"SynTPEnh"="c:\program files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [2007-12-06 1024000]
"DirectMessenger"="c:\program files\ASUS\ASUS Direct Console\LCMP.EXE" [2006-10-24 986624]
"ATKMEDIA"="c:\program files\ASUS\ATK Media\DMEDIA.EXE" [2006-11-02 61440]
"ATKHOTKEY"="c:\program files\ATK Hotkey\Hcontrol.exe" [2007-10-16 229376]
"Power_Gear"="c:\program files\ASUS\Power4 Gear\BatteryLife.exe" [2006-07-26 90112]
"Copperhead"="d:\program files\Razer\Copperhead\razerhid.exe" [2005-11-25 155648]
"CTAPR2"="c:\program files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Console Launcher\CTAPR2.exe" [2007-02-15 57344]
"NotebookHardwareControl"="c:\program files\Notebook Hardware Control\nhc.exe" [2007-05-04 2629632]
"Hronos"="d:\program files\Hronos.exe" [2007-08-04 380928]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2008-11-04 413696]
"iTunesHelper"="d:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2008-11-20 290088]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-12-14 144784]
"AdobeCS4ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" [2008-08-14 611712]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2008-06-13 c:\windows\RTHDCPL.exe]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2008-04-26 c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe]
"SPIRun"="SPIRun.dll" [2006-11-29 c:\windows\system32\SPIRun.dll]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="c:\windows\System32\CTFMON.EXE" [2008-04-14 15360]

c:\documents and settings\JQ\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Creative Console Launcher.lnk - c:\program files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Console Launcher\ConsoLCu.exe [11/25/2008 9:12:09 PM 217088]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Bluetooth Manager.lnk - c:\program files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtMng.exe [8/2/2007 6:41:52 PM 2760704]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"VIDC.LAGS"= lagarith.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"UpdatesDisableNotify"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Activision\\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\\iw3mp.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\SteamApps\\iguessnoonehasthisname\\team fortress 2\\hl2.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\SteamApps\\iguessnoonehasthisname\\source 2007 dedicated server\\srcds.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\SteamApps\\iguessnoonehasthisname\\diprip warm up\\hl2.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\livecall.exe"=
"d:\\Seperate\\ZZ\\dls\\Condition Zero\\hl.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\SteamApps\\iguessnoonehasthisname\\half-life 2 deathmatch\\hl2.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\SteamApps\\aishiteru00\\counter-strike source\\hl2.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\mIRC\\mirc.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\steam.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\SteamApps\\iguessnoonehasthisname\\synergy\\hl2.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\SteamApps\\iguessnoonehasthisname\\synergy dedicated server\\srcds.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\ASUS\\Power4 Gear\\BatteryLife.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\wbem\\wmiprvse.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iPod\\bin\\iPodService.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Toshiba\\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\\TosBtMng.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Toshiba\\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\\TosBtHSP.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\taskmgr.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spoolsv.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Mobile Device Support\\bin\\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\S24EvMon.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\EvtEng.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Toshiba\\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\\TosBtSrv.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\iFrmewrk.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\Dot1XCfg.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\RegSrvc.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\wscntfy.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Hronos.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Razer\\Copperhead\\razerhid.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Synaptics\\SynTP\\SynTPEnh.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\NetMeter\\NetMeter.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\RTHDCPL.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Notebook Hardware Control\\nhc.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Creative\\Sound Blaster X-Fi\\Console Launcher\\ConsoLCu.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Razer\\Copperhead\\razertra.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Razer\\Copperhead\\razerofa.exe"=
"d:\\Fraps\\fraps.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\ASUS\\ATK Media\\DMedia.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\SteamApps\\iguessnoonehasthisname\\zombie panic! source\\hl2.exe"=
"d:\\Program Files\\Steam\\SteamApps\\iguessnoonehasthisname\\source sdk base\\hl2.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Adobe\\CS4ServiceManager\\CS4ServiceManager.exe"=

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"5353:TCP"= 5353:TCP:Adobe CSI CS4

R1 nltdi;nltdi;c:\windows\system32\drivers\nltdi.sys [4/24/2007 2:08:52 AM 81688]
R3 t3;SB Xtreme Audio Notebook;c:\windows\system32\drivers\t3.sys [11/25/2008 9:13:01 PM 735744]
R3 t3filt;t3filt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\t3filt.sys [11/25/2008 9:13:02 PM 1656960]
R3 UsbFltr;Razer Copperhead Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\copperhd.sys [6/29/2008 10:36:16 PM 11596]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\JQ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pjedk1f1.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://sso.portal.unimelb.edu.au/UnimelbSSO/login.jsp?site2pstoretoken=v1.2~AD64F60A~537231D0B104C8661296CC1C12FDD6EF5D7B12644615036B135799B6337DDC9D7CA68C6A8C0363156D3D841E10C65F7CAFC6D3FC3F02998643B94EE65C8589F4564D40D15B76656B1874583784266713AE85B315F0E1413A93EBD642E80E3DCD1FE43A40204AD2490FAF9A95FDEABC4BC89864FD71EFA6001A9542036CD46F1098A18E75470230D5D14427ED4643773F6DE46AC6D1BEBE333AE31B7B446203898276C3FA2E2F48C387BAE00FD447C701474AF3D58F4EDC516262110AC4C3B1B4066A8A623317A4A65D7E0CA49B87643A26AD7044E6CE4B6C2D15AD10829CBA0633A0C7A70788F2BA&p_error_code=&p_submit_url=https%3A%2F%2Fsso.portal.unimelb.edu.au%2Fsso%2Fauth&p_cancel_url=https%3A%2F%2Fapp.portal.unimelb.edu.au%2Fportal%2Fpls%2Fportal%2FPORTAL.home&ssousername=
FF - plugin: d:\program files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1375 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-03-31 13:01:07
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...  

scanning hidden autostart entries ... 

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
  SPIRun = Rundll32 SPIRun.dll,RunDLLEntry? 

scanning hidden files ...  

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(1024)
c:\windows\system32\netprovcredman.dll
.
Completion time: 2009-03-31 13:01:47
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2009-03-31 03:01:45
ComboFix2.txt  2009-01-15 23:26:42
ComboFix3.txt  2009-01-15 05:19:09
ComboFix4.txt  2009-01-15 00:53:13
ComboFix5.txt  2009-03-31 02:59:35

Pre-Run: 7,178,686,464 bytes free
Post-Run: 7,284,629,504 bytes free

215


----------



## xsphera

HIJACK THIS
vLogfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:10:45 PM, on 31/03/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\HControl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Wireless Console 2\wcourier.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Direct Console\LCMP.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Media\DMEDIA.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Power4 Gear\BatteryLife.exe
D:\Program Files\Razer\Copperhead\razerhid.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Notebook Hardware Control\nhc.exe
D:\Program Files\Hronos.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
D:\Program Files\NetMeter\NetMeter.exe
D:\FRAPS\FRAPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtMng.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Console Launcher\ConsoLCu.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosA2dp.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHid.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHsp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\ATKOSD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
D:\Program Files\NetLimiter 2 Monitor\nlsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtSrv.exe
D:\Program Files\Razer\Copperhead\razertra.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
D:\Program Files\Razer\Copperhead\razerofa.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CADI\NotiMan.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jucheck.exe
D:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
D:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HControl] C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\HControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wireless Console 2] "C:\Program Files\Wireless Console 2\wcourier.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DirectMessenger] "C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Direct Console\LCMP.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Media\DMEDIA.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKHOTKEY] "C:\Program Files\ATK Hotkey\Hcontrol.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Power_Gear] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Power4 Gear\BatteryLife.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Copperhead] D:\Program Files\Razer\Copperhead\razerhid.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTAPR2] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Console Launcher\CTAPR2.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPIRun] Rundll32 SPIRun.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NotebookHardwareControl] "C:\Program Files\Notebook Hardware Control\nhc.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hronos] D:\Program Files\Hronos.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "D:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "d:\program files\steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [D:\Program Files\NetMeter\NetMeter.exe] D:\Program Files\NetMeter\NetMeter.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fraps] D:\FRAPS\FRAPS.EXE
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Creative Console Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Console Launcher\ConsoLCu.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth Manager.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NetLimiter (nlsvc) - Locktime Software - D:\Program Files\NetLimiter 2 Monitor\nlsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation  - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Bluetooth Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtSrv.exe

--
End of file - 7718 bytes


----------



## xsphera

those were the 2 logs, all help will be greatly apprieciated. (malware had nothing)

feel free 2 ask me for any other info regarding this prob.
Thank you


----------



## jakejake11tye

How slow?

Open task manger, check performance.  If it is above 50 percent and you are not running any programs, then you either have a memory leak or you have a prgram running in the background that is using it all.

Tell me what you see

Good Luck


----------



## xsphera

i wasnt running anything, but it lags when i open windows or play music

do any of you notice anything wrong with the 2 log files i've posted?
or does it seem to be alright


----------



## TFT

I'm no expert but do you know the program "HRONIS.EXE" you have installed in "Program Files". Google doesn't say much on it and it could be suspect.


----------



## tlarkin

I love how people think a hijack this log is going to fix all their problems.

What is your current hardware set up, what is your software and OS setup and what are all you running in the background?

Did it not lag hard as you put it at one time, or has it always lagged hard?


----------



## xsphera

tlarkin i did not expect hijack to FIX anything.
from previous experience i was told 2 post hijack logs etc, so this time in doing it in advance.

also, hronos is a program i use, its safe =D

also, currently the lag issue has disapeared, but i would still like to know if theres anything suspicous with my logs

and yes, that lag was a really random incident ( a one of)


----------



## tlarkin

If it is vista look at the performance monitor and if you have any java based apps get rid of them.  Java stuff equals resource hog city


----------



## Zatharus

xsphera said:


> ...also, currently the lag issue has disapeared, but i would still like to know if theres anything suspicous with my logs
> 
> and yes, that lag was a really random incident ( a one of)



Do you have any antivirus software set to scan about that time you noticed it?


----------



## xsphera

there wasnt any antivirus or big hoggin program on at the time..

if no one picks up on anything strange in the logs i might just let it slide then

anyone?


----------



## xsphera

bump...  new discovery

This only happens when utorrent is/has been running

it lags so much when utorrent is downloading stuff as well as after utorrent has been closed


----------



## Zatharus

What kind of network hardware/drivers do you have?  And, are you running any form of network filter?  Using any kind of torrent downloading software will open up quite a few network connections and can stress network filters and poor network management software.


----------



## xsphera

i dont believe theres any network filters.. this was never an issue a month or 2 ago.
Even if somehow a network filter was installed, how does that affect my processor?? causing the massive lag.

noting this only happens when utorrent has been running


----------



## Zatharus

Well, since downloading torrents can open a massive amount of network connections, any network filter will have to process all those connections.  This can cause some slowdown or sluggishness of your computer.  Since you don't think you have any network filters you could try a few other things.

First, try enabling diskio.flush_files in the advanced tab of the uTorrent preferences.

Second, start from a fresh boot, load the Task Manager and watch what processes use most of your CPU power.  Then, launch uTorrent, grab a simple file (like an Ubuntu image) all while keeping an eye on the Task Manager.  After you shut down uTorrent, do you have something else that is left running?  Make sure that you actually quit uTorrent...not just closing the uTorrent window.  If you just close the window uTorrent will just shrink to the tray.

I have a feeling that uTorrent is still running in the background when you think it is quit.


----------



## tlarkin

xsphera said:


> bump...  new discovery
> 
> This only happens when utorrent is/has been running
> 
> it lags so much when utorrent is downloading stuff as well as after utorrent has been closed



Vista + uTorrent + over 5 seeds = memory leak!  Yeah I have this happen all the time, and my uTorrent client will take up 2gigs of Memory.  You would think uTorrent is written in Java for how much memory it eats up but it is not.  Kill the process completely and relaunch it, or kill it while gaming.


----------



## Zatharus

tlarkin said:


> Vista + uTorrent + over 5 seeds = memory leak!  Yeah I have this happen all the time, and my uTorrent client will take up 2gigs of Memory.  You would think uTorrent is written in Java for how much memory it eats up but it is not.  Kill the process completely and relaunch it, or kill it while gaming.



AH!  Yeah...  Good catch.  Haven't they fixed it yet?  I thought the latest version was supposed to address that.

I think you've hit it.


----------



## xsphera

um thanks for the replies,
however, i am running windows XP

and i am also certain that when i exit utorrent, it actually quits =)

this is such a pain in the butt


----------



## Zatharus

Check your memory usage/availability after running uTorrent for a while.  The memory leak may still be at fault.


----------



## xsphera

THIS IS WHAT IT IS WHEN UTORRENT IS RUNNING

--------





This is JUST as utorrent has closed(quit)

------------





This is 10 minutes after utorrent has been closed


My music started becoming choppy just as utorrent ends or just slightly before


----------



## Zatharus

OK, what processes are running then?  Take a look at what processes are using the most CPU.


----------



## xsphera

its not the ram issue (yellow lines)
i notice my music lags and stuff when the processor (green line) spikes

nothing to do with my resources ( if thats the yellow line)

also checked processes, everything looks fine


----------



## Zatharus

I can see that the RAM use is not high or spiking/sticking and is not an issue.  I would still like to know what processes are using up all that CPU power.  It is obvious that something is.  Please sort the processes tab by CPU usage and report the top few listings.  Make sure you have "show processes from all users" enabled.

Also, what kind of machine do you have here?  I can see that it is a Toshiba laptop.  Can you tell us the model?


----------



## Bodaggit23

70 processes!!!!!!!

With XP you should be able to get down to 30 or less.
You don't need all that stuff to start when you start
Windows.

Look here: msconfig works for XP also
http://www.optimizingpc.com/vista/msconfig.html


----------



## Zatharus

Yeah, that could be part of the problem.  That is why I would like to know which processes in particular are running/using CPU cycles.

Keep in mind that this information is not from right after boot.  70 processes can be high, but it isn't uncommon.  A good clean-out and optimization would not hurt at all though.  Great suggestion.


----------



## Bodaggit23

70 running processes is completely ridiculous for XP,
or any OS for that matter.


----------



## Zatharus

Eh, I've got between 50 and 60 processes running right now on one workstation.  They are all accounted for and useful.

Not to mention one of my systems that routinely chugs through roughly 200+ threads...but that is a special case.  And yes, it isn't Windows.


----------



## tlarkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> 70 running processes is completely ridiculous for XP,
> or any OS for that matter.



Actually, incorrect I probably have 80 processes running on my Linux/Unix and OS X boxes but they are sleeping, and only activated when needed.  Things like sshd, vncd, nfsd, and so forth sit there idle, running but not taking up any resources, then init.d or launchd awakens them when needed.  

Open up a linux terminal and type ps -A and see what you get.

I guess I should clarify though, those are system daemons not processes, and they work in a different manner than Windows.  I was just commenting on the "Any OS" comment.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I guess I should have stated for Windows OS's. lol

If you have the hardware, I guess it doesn't matter
how many you have running.

How many of those oodles of processes do you actually
need to boot the pc?

If so, why let them run? They take up resources, so I get 
them down to as little as possible. They'll start when I tell
them to start.

I've never seen an XP box with that many processes running.
I apologize if I was a bit stunned.


----------



## xsphera

process list


----------



## xsphera

this doesnt make sense guys....
i can run my 70 processes without any problems

it only lags after utorrent has been launched or closed
regardless of # of processes


----------



## Bodaggit23

xsphera said:


> i can run my 70 processes without any problems


But why would you want to?

I'd click on "User Name" until it sorts my username from the top, and start Googling to see what I can disable using msconfig.

If there was no problem, you wouldn't be posting here right?

"BatteryLife.exe"? Aren't you on a desktop?...


----------



## Zatharus

xsphera said:


> this doesnt make sense guys....
> i can run my 70 processes without any problems
> 
> it only lags after utorrent has been launched or closed
> regardless of # of processes



Please sort the process list by CPU usage.  You can do this by clicking on the CPU column.  Which processes are the top users?

How long after you close uTorrent does the CPU show so much activity?


----------



## xsphera

its after i utorrent has been running or has been ended.

the lag starts when i open a window or any process that requires processing.

processes are the same althroughout. ie, its 40k before utorrent (also before lag), also 40k during utorrent (during lag)

update: lag is considerably less after utorrent has ended. However, it lags alot while utorrent is downloading at a good speed


----------



## xsphera

bump


----------



## Zatharus

That your computer is stressed during a large torrent download session does not seem unusual.

Were you ever able to sort your processes by the most CPU used?


----------



## tlarkin

xsphera said:


> its after i utorrent has been running or has been ended.
> 
> the lag starts when i open a window or any process that requires processing.
> 
> processes are the same althroughout. ie, its 40k before utorrent (also before lag), also 40k during utorrent (during lag)
> 
> update: lag is considerably less after utorrent has ended. However, it lags alot while utorrent is downloading at a good speed



OK

uTorrent is a P2P networking client that uses torrents to do file transfers.  Every torrent you have loaded in your client and are seeding are potential unicast connections, which take up CPU cycles.  Furthermore, anything actually uploading/downloading will take up both bandwidth and disk I/O since it will be reading/writing from the HD.

A few things you can do to speed up your PC are these:

1)  Seed/Download all torrents onto a separate HD all together.  This will take the disk I/O off your main HD which contains your OS and applications.

2)  When surfing or gaming on line quit or turn off the torrent client, it will eat your bandwidth.

3)  Limit your seeding/leeching to only a few torrents at a time.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I think the issue is that he thinks he's closing the client, but even after
I'll bet there's still a process(s) that's seeding.

I would end the process, not just the client maybe.


----------



## xsphera

yep, i do end the process too

this is a really strange problem.. i never had this issue with utorrent in the past (ie, before my last reformate)


----------



## Zatharus

Well, as it has been said before, there is probably something still running after you quit.  It could just be disk clean up for a while too.  Were you ever able to sort and monitor the process(es) that is(are) using all those CPU cycles?


----------



## xsphera

everything looks really normal( in my processes)... i think i will just give up.
doesnt seem to be getting anywhere


----------



## roisterguy

dont give up man! I have the same problem I think...
I have been using utorrent for years but lately sound and music playing became laggy, 
the task manager reported around 50% cpu usage but when I summed up the cpu usage of each program running (showing from all users ofcourse) it was only about 2-3%...
after eliminations (after looking really hard for viruses and rootkits) I noticed that its the utorrent. even after I kill the utorrent process it report the same cpu usage...
if I dont run it on start up all preformance is ok and everything runs smoothly...
even if all downloads are stopped and I add no new torrents it still "eat" seriuos cpu...
Im using win xp pro sp3. avg 8 antivirus...
I joined this forum hopefully to fix the prob..
I suspect faul play, so ppl please keep helping us!


----------



## tlarkin

The problem is uTorrent I am experiencing the same problem.  Sometimes uTorrent will do that.


----------



## roisterguy

Well, I think it might just be a simply read\write error to the hard drive..
I did the following and it works for now.. if you havent tried so far:
stop all torrents
reboot (make sure utorrent does not automaticlly starts)
turn on the task manager
now start utorrent..
if it still hoggs all the cpu let it sdo so for few mins and see if there is a difference  
if not than arrange the downloads by size and start them one by one, each one see if the cpu levels goes up and then come back to normal... dont start the next one untill the previous one finished.. if one is stuck for a really long time (specially if its not a really big one) then it might be currupted...
some of the files might need to be "tested" if the utorrent crashed last time and some new ones just needs some time to allocate space...
if the cpu goes up and then back down to normal after few min then everything is alright and you just downloaded a really big file that errored while allocating space...

I really hope it helps, it did for me and Im now waiting to see if it stays as it should..
good luck


----------



## xsphera

hmm, good 2 see im not alone.
i'll try what u suggested and see what happens


----------



## nimkal

What is up with uTorrent? is it that bad? my friend suggested it to me ... I have a really good computer and uTorrent can make it lag so easily... thats so retarded.
My windows is Vista but still I think they should fix this annoying bugs all around. Whenever it starts download with good speed I get mega lags on my computer and things take up to 1 minute to load before lagging up again every 2 seconds... 
I hope you get your problem solved.. im just gonna uninstall this incomplete software and get something else.. which im not sure what?
Flashget? I heard it sucks.. Bittorrent? what else is there?


----------

